

imagelessCaptcha.js: Imageless Captcha removes the need for ugly captchas - jalan
http://inorganik.github.io/ImagelessCaptcha/

======
facorreia
I'm not sure what this captcha achieves. The purpose of a captcha is to try to
avoid automated postings, but an algorithm would be able to revert this text
back to a number much faster and more accurately than a person.

